

Prizeo (YC W13) Helps Celebrities Tap Their Fans For Charity Fundraising - apancik
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/24/prizeo-launch/

======
diziet
It's interesting to see at least 3 companies focused on fundraising (or
crowdfunding) in this batch. Watsi (<https://watsi.org/> \+
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/30/watsi/>) and Microryza
(<https://www.microryza.com/> \+ <http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/25/microryza-
yc/>) are also focusing on funding medical treatments and scientific research.

Also, getting public figures like Stephen Fry and Jamie Oliver is really great
thinking, they are the perfect type of celebrity to help start something like
this.

------
citizenkeys
Prizeo seems very similar to GiveSpark ( <http://givespark.com/> ). GiveSpark
was funded in YCW12 ( <http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies#ycw12> ).
Is there any connection between the two companies?

~~~
niggler
GiveSpark hasn't launched yet ... or at least, at this point, they still have
a signup landing page

------
timme
"Tap fans" sounds close to "milk cows" to me.

------
nodata
I hate this. On one hand you get something good: more money to charity, but on
the other hand you get someone else taking all the credit for it.

------
nraynaud
I don't really think it's "dreaming big". Compare that to Elon Musk.

~~~
robryan
Do you mean that as in it isn't worth doing? By that logic hardly anyone would
be doing anything.

